# Canon 20d tutorial



## MiKaLa119 (Jun 25, 2005)

Does anybody know of a good canon 20d tutorial site? or book... being new to all of this im trying to figure out all these buttons... its fun messing around with all of it...but sometimes i wonder if theres a faster way of learning


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 25, 2005)

hmmm don't you have a manual?


----------



## MiKaLa119 (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah i have one... i tried to read through it... but lookin for more.... thinking about buying the book on it...


----------



## iSellJerseyShore (Jun 25, 2005)

Why dont you order a instructional video from B&H it is easier to understand the manual... Also you can print the manual out on regualr paper to make it easier to read.. Go to Canon's website for the PDF version..


-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 25, 2005)

MiKaLa119 said:
			
		

> yeah i have one... i tried to read through it... but lookin for more.... *thinking about buying the book on it...*


You are kidding, right? 

The instruction manual is usually more than enough. 

If you do not have prior experience with a manual camera, just set the camera to one of the Auto modes and start shooting. Eventually you will know when to cross over to the 'Creative Modes' (Av, Tv, M etc). Don't let the bells & whistles intimidate you. This is not rocket science.

Good luck and waiting for your posts in the Photo Gallery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scurra (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm with the others, you don't need any more than the manual. I learnt how to use my 20D with relative ease. Save the cash and put it towards lenses or accessories, you'll pick up the gist of the controls in no time.. I found that keeping the manual in my camera bag for quick reference while I was practicing was the easiest way to learn.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a subscription to a popular photo magazine and I was excited to see on the cover of the last issue... "Canon 20D: 10 secret features"   

However, I was disappointed with the article.  No secrets there.  They actually say that the 20D's manual is one of the most comprehensive that they have seen.  It covers everything.


----------

